# today wad funny



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

ya so went down to the dike and waded the the side closest to mosses caught 5 trout 2 red and a coulpe of lady fish. kept 3 trout and both reds. so when i came in and there was an african american and started cussing and yelling cause me a 14 year old caught fish and he on the dike catchin nothing. ha i told him to go wade he wad like hell no im not getin in that water and get eatin bye a shark


----------



## JDHERNANDEZ (May 4, 2008)

lmao!!!!


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

ROFL congrats on the catch


----------



## TripleSlam (Apr 3, 2008)

Now that's funny rite dere!!!!!!

Nice to be out of school - I beat...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

That wa*d *funny


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

nice ..... 

i really like the 'african american' reference.... goes really well with the lack of spelling/grammar skills..... 


ah, kids.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

This guy is messing with the board. Go back and look at his posts.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Wut skoll do you gough to?......Grate katch! should make some fine dinner.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I just thought he was DRUNK.....


----------



## ZFish10 (May 30, 2008)

squidmotion said:


> nice .....
> 
> i really like the 'african american' reference.... goes really well with the lack of spelling/grammar skills.....
> 
> ah, kids.


I was thinking the exact same thing myself.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I know it's not LaSooner, he's not that smart!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

His profile says his birthday was 1975.....Correct me if I am wrong but that does not make him 14? Good read anyway I guess......


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*funny*



Hal01 said:


> This guy is messing with the board. Go back and look at his posts.


not necessarily, imo. many people aren't handy with the english language much less a keyboard. should give him the benefit of doubt, imo, and let mont sort it out.

funny story!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

monkeyman1 said:


> not necessarily, imo. many people aren't handy with the english language much less a keyboard. should give him the benefit of doubt, imo, and let mont sort it out.
> 
> funny story!


My comment had nothing to do with his command of the english language, I have enough of a problem with my own let alone judge someone else.

My comment is based the threads that he's started since joining 4 or 5 days ago.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

Bukmstr said:


> His profile says his birthday was 1975.....Correct me if I am wrong but that does not make him 14? Good read anyway I guess......


 i put that cause i did not know if they was an age u have to be like on some sites


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man give the guy a break !! I didnt know we were writing an english paper when writing a post on 2cool..


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

thankj u kmack and i put 1975 cause i did not know if there was a age limmit to join the site


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

No age limit, and it isn't a paper either, but you need to at least write coherently. And please don't post up the school that you hopefully have been attending,lol. But I believe this is a troll because even a 14 year old doesn't have that bad of grammar,lol. I hope.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wader,

If you really are 14... I think people were trying to point out that you really didn't need to refer to the guy by his race. You could have just said, "Some dude...". If you were born in 1975 nobody should have to point that out to you.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

deke said:


> No age limit, and it isn't a paper either, but you need to at least write coherently. And please don't post up the school that you hopefully have been attending,lol. But I believe this is a troll because even a 14 year old doesn't have that bad of grammar,lol. I hope.


 i go to league city but im atteding clear creek high school when school starts back up


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Uhhhhhh...possible popcorn needed asap...*

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..............


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

NOTE: first day at school - sign up for the advanced english course


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

wiggler said:


> NOTE: first day at school - sign up for the advanced english course


why don't you give the kid a break? sheesh. i know, i'm not the forum mod. but i won't keep my mouth shut when the less knowledgeable are mocked.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Waterdude ...

Watch out brother ... I've seen some pretty bad fights, one at the dike and one in Bolivar over fishing holes when the flounder run ... speaking of the less educated ... race aside ...

~Spec


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm laughing and spittin up popcorn..


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

You may not know how to spell, but from the looks of your avatar you know how to catch fish. Dont worry about the spelling, lotta folks on here have the same handicap...like me


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

i just said african american. that not bad at all at least i did not say n or something


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

This post is ghetto


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

2shallow/majek said:


> This post is ghetto


Correction ... it's ghetto fabulous ... !


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I stand corrected.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

It's not his fault, I blame it on "Generation Text"!


----------



## rrankin (Jan 22, 2008)

*poindexters*

i guess everyone is too busy sabatoging this thread to go fishing.

GET ON THE WATER YOU COMPUTER NERDS!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

some of us are working, :wink: , making money for gas.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

waderdude832 said:


> ya so went down to the dike and waded the the side closest to mosses caught 5 trout 2 red and a coulpe of lady fish. kept 3 trout and both reds. so when i came in and there was an african american and started cussing and yelling cause me a 14 year old caught fish and he on the dike catchin nothing. ha i told him to go wade he wad like hell no im not getin in that water and get eatin bye a shark


Find spell check.. 2cool even provides you some.


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

I took a look at his previous posts. Thanks! I am now convinced that my sons must attend private school. I also thought about moving closer to the coast. I think I'll stay in Katy and continue paying the high gas prices. I am now ready to start a foundation that will provide dictionaries and weekend workshops for our leaders of tomorrow. I should probably include some history courses as well. I don't know when I'll find time to fish due to this post. lol


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Wut skoll do you gough to?......Grate katch! should make some fine dinner.


com on now, we all learnt in skol that dinner is realy spealed diner.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

fishingmanreggie said:


> I took a look at his previous posts. Thanks! I am now convinced that my sons must attend private school. I also thought about moving closer to the coast. I think I'll stay in Katy and continue paying the high gas prices. I am now ready to start a foundation that will provide dictionaries and weekend workshops for our leaders of tomorrow. I should probably include some history courses as well. I don't know when I'll find time to fish due to this post. lol


 wow ur funny


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

You laugh at his spelling? I teach Jr. High and see things that look like they were written by a 1st grader. No I do not work in clear creek!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My daughter is 10 and she doesn't spell that bad. At the start of the school year she was not bringing home any spelling words to study. I eventually went up to the school and asked why. Since then they received spelling words every week and had a test every friday. I shouldn't have to do that!!
BTW, good catch and keep up the good work!!
Steve


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

this is funny but, at the same time very concerning! what is wrong with our education system. the future doesn't look very promising.


----------



## Squeaky Penn (May 22, 2004)

I get text messages like this from my 18 and 20 year old kids all the time. Whenever they are working keys, they just go. Usually, if they are writing by hand, it gets much better. Usually!


----------

